# Halo Extreme & RS Transaderm 4-Week Recomp (Minimalist Log)



## DeathMetal (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey, all.  I'm not new to this site, moreover I vanished for about 4 weeks after tearing my biceps tendon the week after finishing a cycle of Deca Drol Max (by virtue of my own stupidity).  After a 4-month layoff, I've fully recovered, and let me provide homage to OLD SCHOOL LIFTER and his tales of running CJC-1295 w/ GHRP-6...this was an absolute lifesaver and I don't think i'd be posting this thread were it not for his insight on tendon healing.  Thanks, man.

Ok, so...this will be a recomp thread.  I'm only 3 weeks back from a 4-month layoff, so we've some serious work to do.  I filled those months with beer and cheesteaks, so, well, yeah...oh, and my wife gave birth to my son, which was awesome.
*
HERE'S THE DEAL: This is a minimalist thread.  I am only going to post everything summarized, with pics, AFTER the 4 weeks are up.  Why?  Because let's face it...most of us just scroll to the end of these things anyway, so I am saving everyone the trouble / pissing some people off.  However, given the relatively new nature of these products, I wanted this to be on your radar that someone is running it.  I have all 'before' pics taken already.  *

*CURRENT STATS*
198lbs.
35" waist
Hair on my head
Boners when needed
No reason to hop on the Proactiv bandwagon
*
DIET PROTOCOL*
Carb Cycling, strict (have been running this for 3 weeks already)
1 Cheat Day will be permitted over 4 weeks aka Easter Basket Awesomeness

*SUPPS*
5 Shots RS Transaderm
2 pills Halo Extreme
On Cycle Support
Fish Oil
Glucosamine Chondrotin
PWO Blend

*DATUM POINTS for PRIMARY LIFTS (keep in mind I'm only 3 weeks back in the game after a 4-month hiatus)*
Incline - 255 x 4
Deads - 395 x 5
Shoulder Press - 50 x 8
Close-Grip BP - 225 x 6
Squat - 315 x 6
...not even going to mention bicep lifts.  We're going light but intense contraction.  Not pushing it too hard, yet.

If anyone has any questions, please let me know...otherwise, see you in 4 weeks.


----------

